# Croatian BEACHES



## croat34 (Mar 2, 2012)

*CROATIAN BEACHES*

I live in Australia and have travelled most of Europe. I would have to say that the Croatian Beaches and Coastline or Rivirera is the best in the World. Everywhere you look this small country is fabulous and winning tourism awards of late. It has become a playground for the Rich and famous. Bill Gates, Roman Abramovich, Bernie Ecclestone regularly holiday here and has now become the filming location of one of the worlds most popular TV series in Game of Thrones and ABC American Series 'Missing'. 

What makes this Riviera special in my opinion is that it has approx 1200 Islands, however unlike some other parts of Europe they are relatively close to each other and the mainland making the density of islands quite amazing. Whether on an Island or on the mainland you have the feeling that you are swimming in a large bay or a large lake rather than the large open Ocean. It is truly an amazing place.

The Damatian Coast is truly picturesque and is where the dalmatian dog is said to come from. Like the dog this part of Croatia is dotted with islands thus I take it this is how its name was derived.

George Bernard Shaw was enchanted by this city, about which he said "those who seek paradise on Earth should come to Dubrovnik and see Dubrovnik". Croatia has often been described by Journalist as 'Heaven on Earth'.


DUBROVNIK









photo by photos by smug





































































































*Sveti Jakov Beach- Dubrovnik*



















Another Beach in Dubrovnik area














LUBENICA BEACH- Island Cres CROATIA

A Beautiful Beach with a mountain leading up to a village on the mountains edge.




































































BEACHES ON THE ISLAND OF VIS- CROATIA



*Stiniva beach*
































































Other beaches in island of VIS- Around towns of Vis town and Komiza






































































































*
Milna beach Vis*


----------



## croat34 (Mar 2, 2012)

*More Croatian Beaches*

*Island Murter & Neighbouring Kornati Islands*

Below you will see pics of the Island of Murter and its many beaches- it is the closest inhabited island to mainland Croatia connected by a 50-70m bridge. This makes the place spectacular as nearly everywhere you swim you feel like your in a large pool or lake as there are islands everywhere. Like the Dalmatian dog where it got its name this part of the Dalmatian Coast of Croatia is spotted with islands. Murter is also a great place to start your trip to the Kornati islands. They are truly spectacular and should be one of the Seven Natural Wonders of the world.


With 35 km in length and 140 islands, some large, some small, in a sea area of about 320 km², the Kornati are the densest archipelago in the Mediteranean From northwest to southeast (from the island of Balabra to Samograd), and from northeast to southwest (from Gangarol to Mana) they strech for 13 km. The name of the archipelago is the plural form of the name of the largest island, Kornat.

Murter has four towns in Betina, Murter town, Jezera and Tisno and a minimum of 15 beaches I can think of of the top of my head.


*Slanica Beach in Murter-part sandy beach*
























































*Cigraga beach below in Murter *



















*Luke Beach- Murter*



















*Podvrske Beach- Murter*



















*The amazing Kosirina beach- near Betina*









































*View from one of the beaches just outside town of Betina*



















*Amazing aerial view of Murter Island*. As you can see beaches and island everywhere. At the forefront you can see the village of Murter and the town of Betina just behind it.










Kornati to follow below





Continued from above:

*Kornati Islands*










































Heart Shaped


----------



## croat34 (Mar 2, 2012)

*Croatian Beaches*

BOL TOWN-ZLATNI RAT BEACH(Golden Horn Beach) on Island of Brac- CROATIA

One of the most beatiful beaches in the World. You will be surprised what you find under the trees. Restaurants, bars and Hotels which you cant see on pics as trees are quite high in real life. Just 1km down the road is the very picturesque town of Bol set under the mountain overlooking the beach. A beauty!!




















photo by vila jasmin
















































photo by wikimedia.org


























































































*Krk Beaches- Island Krk- CROATIA*




































PUNTA RATA BEACH- Brela on the Makarska Riviera- CROATIA

The symbol of Brela is "Kamen Brela" (_Brela Stone_), a small rock island just off the main beach in Brela, the Punta Rata beach. In 2003 American magazine Forbes put the Punta Rata beach on the list of 10 world's most beautiful beaches, where it's ranked 6th in the world and 1st in Europe





















































































*These are some Croatian Cities that are within an hour or in some cases one minute from some of the beaches postes thus showing you some of the diversity that C5roatia has to offer. History, Culture, Ancient Ruins & Architecture, Beautiful nature and beaches all combined into one great package.*



*Rovinj*

















*Dubrovnik*
















*Split*





















































*City of Trogir & City of Korcula on Korcula Island*
















*Pula*
















*Zadar*























*Hvar*


































*Sibenik*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

fantastic photos....kay:


----------



## ChErGi (Feb 13, 2012)

Gimme a break!!! In Rovinj u cant find a proper normal beach no way. Only rocks and where is kind of normal beach are stupid stones when u enter the sea,but stones to hurt only. Sucks to the core. Only if u swimm then only rocks are the best.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

...looks like paradise


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

Croatian beaches are beautiful, it's too bad they're not sandy.


----------



## Zabonz (Feb 5, 2007)

There are hundreds of sandy beaches in Croatia! Some, that the Croat34 mentioned, are sandy....

Here is one more, on Dugi(Long) Island












IMHO the best beaches are sandy inside the sea and small oval stones on the shore so you do not get sand all over yourself...


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rab Island - San Marino beach, natural sandy beach*



















photos by me


----------



## TI8 (Jan 7, 2012)

It is characteristic to Croatian Coast that there isn't many sandy beaches. But there are many of my favourite type of beaches - pebble beaches.

That is the charm of the beautiful Croatian coast. Lots of fragrant pine trees, very clear water and pebble beaches. :cheers:


----------



## TI8 (Jan 7, 2012)

ChErGi said:


> Gimme a break!!! In Rovinj u cant find a proper normal beach no way. Only rocks and where is kind of normal beach are stupid stones when u enter the sea,but stones to hurt only. Sucks to the core. Only if u swimm then only rocks are the best.


:lol: Rovinj is more for see beautiful town, architecture and many things but in Rovinj there aren't so many beaches, except rocky beaches. You should go somewhere else outside Rovinj to see the most beautiful beaches, especially on islands.


----------



## ChErGi (Feb 13, 2012)

TI8 said:


> :lol: Rovinj is more for see beautiful town, architecture and many things but in Rovinj there aren't so many beaches, except rocky beaches. You should go somewhere else outside Rovinj to see the most beautiful beaches, especially on islands.


Spent there 3months so I know 
that is why Rovinj sucks according to this question. What a stupidness to visit some city on the coast, during summer, but no proper beach. omg.


----------



## TI8 (Jan 7, 2012)

Great.  Then don't come anymore, if you don't like it and problem solved. Rovinj is not only place on 6000km long Croatian coast.


----------



## TI8 (Jan 7, 2012)

Sada vidim da si naša. Pa što se žališ na engleskom?


----------



## ChErGi (Feb 13, 2012)

TI8 said:


> Sada vidim da si naša. Pa što se žališ na engleskom?


Then dont come anymore lol :lol:

I necu  Odmor ce bit negdje drugdje 








Mislim u Skybaru sam bila pisala na nasem pa mi receno da moram na engleskom :nuts:


----------



## TI8 (Jan 7, 2012)

ChErGi said:


> Then dont come anymore lol :lol:
> 
> I necu  Odmor ce bit negdje drugdje
> 
> ...


Ti ideš tražiti plaže u Istru pored jedne Dalmacije, mislim stvarno (da se ne uvride Istrijani). :lol:


----------



## TI8 (Jan 7, 2012)

It is better to rename thread into *Croatian coast*.


----------



## ChErGi (Feb 13, 2012)

TI8 said:


> Ti ideš tražiti plaže u Istru pored jedne Dalmacije, mislim stvarno (da se ne uvride Istrijani). :lol:


Joj de kad sam vidjela slike plaze iz Tucepa od rodice kad je ljetovala tamo hno:

Nikad me Istra nece vidjeti na godisnjem :nuts:


Bila sam radila tijekom ljeta ondje.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Stara Baška, Krk Island - natural sandy beach Oprna*





photos by me


----------



## croat34 (Mar 2, 2012)

ChErGi said:


> Gimme a break!!! In Rovinj u cant find a proper normal beach no way. Only rocks and where is kind of normal beach are stupid stones when u enter the sea,but stones to hurt only. Sucks to the core. Only if u swimm then only rocks are the best.


 
Im from Australia and sandy beaches are all the same. Long and no character normally. If you want sandy beaches come to Australia. I can assure you they dont even get close to Croatia for atmosphere and beauty- maybe the odd one in Queensland.

I cant believe you are Croatian as you can see in your other post and you come on here being Sarcastic when you should be promoting your country. 

Croatia has many sandy beaches its just that you have to go to the right beaches. I myself like pebbles , much cleaner and the weather does not need to be perfect to enjoy the beach. With sand a little wind and it is in your hair, your mouth and then you are eating sand in your teeth for rest of day.

Many tourist go to places like Rovinj, Dubrovnik, Split and expect sand beaches everywhere. Well this is not the case but most of these cities/places have sandy beaches within half hour radius and there are so many beaches in Croatia.


----------



## TI8 (Jan 7, 2012)

That's right, Croat!


----------



## ChErGi (Feb 13, 2012)

Croat I dont expect only sandy beach,the problem is there in Rovinj is no proper beach,mostly rocks and rocks. May get only bloody knees  why ti say onl In superlatives? Have right to say what I dont like , that is reality. Check again where I mentiomed in superlative about Tucepi in Dalmacija


----------



## DïegôLG (Jul 25, 2004)

When I was living in Zagreb I could just visit Dubrovnik and Cavtat, and damn it!! Now I know I could be in some other coast cities. :cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Stara Baška, Krk Island - big natural sandy beach*




























photos by croatian forumer brch


----------



## ChErGi (Feb 13, 2012)

kay: awesome


----------



## goxic (Nov 15, 2006)

*Anthony Bourdain - No Reservations: Croatian coast*


----------



## FiveYears (Mar 17, 2012)

Sandy beach Šunj on island Lopud


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrbnik, Krk Island - natural pebble and sandy beach Potovosce nearly Vrbnik*





View from the beach Potovosce to the mainland 


photos by me


----------



## croat34 (Mar 2, 2012)

*Croatian Beaches*

*Pag- Pag Island*- *Croatia*










































































*Zrce Beach- Island Pag (Party Beach)*


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

ChErGi said:


> Spent there 3months so I know
> that is why Rovinj sucks according to this question. What a stupidness to visit some city on the coast, during summer, but no proper beach. omg.


There is a nice beach in Amarin (Monsena).. it really is a special place for me. 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomasznowak/2850131069/
Camping Amarin Beach by Tomasz Nowak, on Flickr


----------



## croat34 (Mar 2, 2012)

*Croatian Beaches*

Blace Beach Mljet- Mljet Island


----------



## croat34 (Mar 2, 2012)

*Croatian Beaches*

*ISLAND CRES- CROATIA (Beach Beli)*















































*Baska Beach-Island Krk- Croatia*


----------



## croat34 (Mar 2, 2012)

*Croatian Beaches*

Martinica Beach in Bol- Island Brac



































By 










Another Beach on Brac Island


----------



## croat34 (Mar 2, 2012)

*Croatian Beaches*

try this:
http://www.foto-julius.at/croatia_en01.html
*TAKE A LOOK AT THESE 1000 FANTASTIC PROFESSIONAL PHOTOS OF CROATIA*

Here is another of my favourite Croatian Beaches


*Sandy Beaches- CROATIA*

*OREBIC*
























































*Omis Riviera*


----------



## croat34 (Mar 2, 2012)

*Croatian Beaches*

*Stolac & Ciganka Beach- Lopar Island- CROATIA*
Some Call the below Sahara Beach which kind of seems appropriate- I love this. As you can see people there are plenty of Sandy beaches and more to come. Croatia has a very big coastline with
a mix of everything. The problem is tourist tend to come to Croatia for a few days and go to the cities such as Dubrovnik , Split & Hvar- they dont see sand everywhere along the coast and then just assume there is no sandy beaches. Croatia is more than just these places although even Dubrovnik, Hvar and Split have sandy beaches to those who know the country well. What people have to realise is that Croatia is a jewell of a country and you need to spend three weeks here to see only a quarter of it. Its a small country but alot more to see than countries 5 x bigger. I think the world is now finally starting to realise as Croatia has won many tourism awards in last ten years.

More sandy beaches in Croatia

























































































*Brsec Beach- Brsec- Kvarner Region*


----------



## croat34 (Mar 2, 2012)

Saplunara Beach (Mljet Island) and other pictures of Mljet Island coastline- *Croatia*- these islands also have sandy beaches


----------



## croat34 (Mar 2, 2012)

*Croatian Beaches*

Baska - Island Krk - Croatia




















Baska Voda- Split Riviera- Croatia


----------



## croat34 (Mar 2, 2012)

*Croatian Beaches*

Stara Baska -Krk Island- Croatia







































Umag Beach- Istria













Saharun Beach- Long Island




















Primosten Beaches - Dalmacija Region










photo by Hotel Zora



























phoo by www.croatia.hr


Little Heaven Beach- Island Krk


----------



## croat34 (Mar 2, 2012)

*Croatian Beaches*

Nugal Beach- Makarska Riviera & Makarska Promenade


----------



## croat34 (Mar 2, 2012)

*Croatian Beaches*

Charvatsko beach - Gradac -Croatia









photo by unterkunft-kroatien.com











photo by www.croatia.hr[/URL]








photo by www.croatia.hr[/URL]

















photo by www.croatia.hr








photo by www.croatia.hr


----------

